# 108g Planted Aquarium



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

I have recently bought Bills 108g tank with its beautiful stand and canopy. Over the last week or so I have set the tank up, planted it (2/3rds of it how I think I want it) , and stocked it with a group of newborn koi angels and cichlids.

Other than the tank and a few pieces that came with it this setup has been inexpensive as I have used plants and fish from my dad (jonahpe) and a few others from the site. 

Had a few problems with the heater so I added an inflow heater aswell. The fluval 300W heater in the tank still seems wonky, displayed temperature jumps around and flashes LF (low flow) now and again. If anyone has any insight on this problem it would be appreciated.

I have a 20lb CO2 tank hooked up to the tank. I'm using a simple ladder diffuser right now but would like to upgrade to a more efficient diffuser which disperses the CO2 a necessary amount for the tank size. Anyone know of a good one?

The lighting is 4 4ft T5's. 

Lastly, I have a SAE which im looking to get rid of, if anyone would like it they are more than welcome to come grab him



Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

A few more pictures


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

For that size of tank, the ladder would not be efficient as all, as you've probably decided by now. You can use a ceramic diffuser under your filter outlet (you're using a canister filter right, and not a HOB?), or you can use a needle wheel setup, or you can build yourself a reactor (How To Build A CO2 Reactor | Build a Regulator | Test Kit) or buy something like the AM1000. Finally there is also the atomizer types which are pretty popular right now. I use a diffuser and atomizer in my 6ft - 125 gallon.Atomizers

I got my atomizer from jiang604. I know Pat (Mykiss) has ceramic diffusers if you're looking for those.


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for the info wheels, ya im iusing a canister filter right now, I dont really know the differences in the diffusers you are suggesting, would use suggest an atomizer and diffuser like yours?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you're new at this, it might be an idea to try out a diffuser first to get the hang of how much CO2 you're injecting versus your growth. I started out with DIY CO2 and a ladder and still managed to kill some fish. Diffusers are cheap so when you think you need more, you may then go to an atomizer or reactor if you like. Some people never do, and some people bypass the wasteful techniques and go straight to reactors. I forgot one method. A lot of people just put the CO2 into the canister intake, but it does cause noise as you're introducing gas into the canister, but it's quite effective.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Charlie, your tank is stunning already. I love the driftwood trunk you've got there on the right. The plants are beautiful, too. It's green and natural-looking without being overgrown. Way to go!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice tank Charlie
the LF sign on the fluval heaters means not enough water moving past it, either point a powerhead at it, or the filter return, or even sticking it in the tank horizontally can help. the problem isnt the heater, its just one of the only heaters that can give you that feedback  

cheers


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a beautiful tank. I saw it in person at Bill's place and I have to say that I was tempted by it when Bill put it up for sale. I just couldn't justify an extra tank.

Anyway, it's gorgeous and you're doing a very good job with the scape. What kind of cichlids do you have then? And did you have to cycle the tank from scratch or were you able to use Bill's filter media?


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you're new at this, it might be an idea to try out a diffuser first to get the hang of how much CO2 you're injecting versus your growth. I started out with DIY CO2 and a ladder and still managed to kill some fish. Diffusers are cheap so when you think you need more, you may then go to an atomizer or reactor if you like. Some people never do, and some people bypass the wasteful techniques and go straight to reactors. I forgot one method. A lot of people just put the CO2 into the canister intake, but it does cause noise as you're introducing gas into the canister, but it's quite effective.


Thanks again for the info wheels, I think I want to move to a reactor, I understand the biochemistry side and would rather get past the wasteful techniques. Any suggestions? I have been looking around but there are many.

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

Morainy said:


> Charlie, your tank is stunning already. I love the driftwood trunk you've got there on the right. The plants are beautiful, too. It's green and natural-looking without being overgrown. Way to go!


Thanks Maureen! Was able to persuade Bill to sell me that stump thanks again for the plants!

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

Mferko said:


> nice tank Charlie
> the LF sign on the fluval heaters means not enough water moving past it, either point a powerhead at it, or the filter return, or even sticking it in the tank horizontally can help. the problem isnt the heater, its just one of the only heaters that can give you that feedback
> 
> cheers


Thanks for the advice Mferko, I had the heater by the powerhead originally but that wasn't working, I rotated it so it was horizontal and now it seems to be working fine. So thanks!!

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> This is a beautiful tank. I saw it in person at Bill's place and I have to say that I was tempted by it when Bill put it up for sale. I just couldn't justify an extra tank.
> 
> Anyway, it's gorgeous and you're doing a very good job with the scape. What kind of cichlids do you have then? And did you have to cycle the tank from scratch or were you able to use Bill's filter media?


Thanks crazy, I couldn't be happier with the tank and setup. The cichlids are kribs, a couple pairs and a group that are a few months old. Really I have too many but I probably won't be buying any fish unless I find a good deal on rasboras eispies or cardinals. Luckily I was able to use Bills filter media

Charlie


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Thanks crazy, I couldn't be happier with the tank and setup. The cichlids are kribs, a couple pairs and a group that are a few months old. Really I have too many but I probably won't be buying any fish unless I find a good deal on rasboras eispies or cardinals. Luckily I was able to use Bills filter media
> 
> Charlie


Yes a school of rasboras or cardinals would look great in there. Canadian Aquatics have a good deal on gold tetras at the moment, too. Lots of possibilities with such a beautiful tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Thanks again for the info wheels, I think I want to move to a reactor, I understand the biochemistry side and would rather get past the wasteful techniques. Any suggestions? I have been looking around but there are many.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Charlie


I would try the atomizers or buy an AM1000 if you don't want to DIY. If you do, the pvc styles are fairly easy to make and very effective.


----------



## super7 (Apr 29, 2010)

just let the co2 be sucked into your canister filter intake, same thing as a reactor.
super7


----------



## Charlie (Jan 4, 2011)

*picture update*

I was finally able to take some pictures of my tank, lots of new plants and a couple more pieces of driftwood


----------



## bettafish (Oct 10, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow the tank looks great Charlie! I can't wait till i've got the space (and the cash) to go that big. 
I love the scape so far, can't wait to see it once those forward plants start growing and spreading more! 
Perfect placement for the wood stumps, it's looks quite natural!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow !! Cant believe I missed this thread .Looks aswsome Charlie. Must be about time for an updated picture tho :bigsmile:
Hows that Crinum calamistratum doing ? any stringers or bulbs from it yet ? 
Must admit that was the nicest tank set up I had. Miss falling asleep watching it .
Hope all is well and hi to your dad eh! :bigsmile:


----------

